# VMware workstation-6.5.2 build-156735 network broken

## andrewwalker27

I'm running ~x86_64 and get this when I start the vmware init.d script

athlon64 / # /etc/init.d/vmware start

vmware            |* Starting VMware services:                                                                                                [ ok ]

vmware            |*   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                 [ !! ]

vmware            |*   Virtual machine communication interface                                                                         [ ok ]

vmware            |*   Blocking file system                                                                                                       [ ok ]

vmware            |*   Virtual ethernet                                                                                                             [ !! ]

athlon64 / #

vmware-modules and vmware-workstation emerged cleanly with no errors.

I can't find any specific bugs like this, anyone got any ideas?

I'm using 

app-emulation/vmware-workstation-6.5.2.156735-r1

app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.24

kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r2

----------

## cach0rr0

anything in dmesg if you modprobe vmmon and vmnet? (i think these are the module names)

running from hardened-sources? hardened-sources require disabling a particular PaX option, specifics of which escape me at the moment

----------

## andrewwalker27

I rebooted and now I get vmci not loaded. I did modprobe vmci and the module loaded but still the network issue is there.

Here's the dmesg output

/dev/vmmon[5971]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[5971]: Initial HV check: anyNotCapable=1 anyUnlocked=0 anyEnabled=0 anyDisabled=0

/dev/vmmon[5971]: Module vmmon: initialized

/dev/vmmon[6831]: PTSC: initialized at 2000000000 Hz using reference clock

vmmon: Had to deallocate locked 1030 pages from vm driver ffff880095c80800

vmmon: Had to deallocate AWE 16 pages from vm driver ffff880095c80800

/dev/vmmon[6849]: PTSC: initialized at 2000000000 Hz using reference clock

/dev/vmci[6855]: VMCI: Driver initialized.

/dev/vmci[6855]: Module vmci: registered with major=10 minor=57

/dev/vmci[6855]: Module vmci: initialized

vmmon: Had to deallocate locked 1030 pages from vm driver ffff880095c41000

vmmon: Had to deallocate AWE 16 pages from vm driver ffff880095c41000

/dev/vmmon[6862]: PTSC: initialized at 2000000000 Hz using reference clock

/dev/vmmon[6865]: /dev/rtc enable interrupt failed: -25

/dev/vmmon[6865]: /dev/rtc enable interrupt failed: -25

/dev/vmmon[6865]: /dev/rtc enable interrupt failed: -25

/dev/vmmon[6865]: /dev/rtc enable interrupt failed: -25

/dev/vmmon[6865]: /dev/rtc enable interrupt failed: -25

/dev/vmmon[6865]: /dev/rtc enable interrupt failed: -25

----------

## gruftie

run

```
emerge --config vmware-workstation
```

----------

## andrewwalker27

Well I tried the following

athlon64 fred # emerge --config vmware-workstation

Configuring pkg...

Stopped all configured services on all networks

Backed up existing network settings to backup file "/tmp/vmware.wG5wWN"

Restored network settings

but no change at all, still get the same error on starting. What was it supposed to do ?

----------

